# Help my Atomic is burning



## bjorncoetsee (23/9/14)

Ive just recieved a new atomic.
ive build a dual coil that comes out at 0.4 ohms. And the insulator or something in the middle? is burning, it makes smoke and smelks like plastic or rubber and when I hold the fire button for longer than 2 seconds, a small flame comes out of the centre post? Ive only test fire the coils after my first build on this atomic
It was modified for bottom feed
Plz help


----------



## kevkev (23/9/14)

If your coils are too close to the plastic insulator it will burn it. I have never seen flames come out of it though, it just melts a little.
Try moving your coils closer to the outer rim and a little higher, level to the air holes.

Did you wash the Atomic before use? It might be machine oil that you are smelling/burning?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

That is very weird. My Atomic is at 0.39 ohms without any problems. Maybe hot legs? If so, pulse very quickly, insert your mandrel and move it to and fro like a snooker que, both sides, pulse quickly again, repeat until only the coils heat up. Make sure the post screws are properly tightened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/9/14)

i will second what he said .. lol , if the posts are loose it will start shorting and burn the insulator , make sure you have cleaned all the machine oil off it too .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (23/9/14)

it works fine now that I've put wick in. I have build the nano dragon coil, so very much wick, so it doesnt get that hot now


----------

